
The Evil Stepmother - the-enemy
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2019/04/03/the-evil-stepmother/
======
Damogran6
This is one CONFLICTED person.

~~~
dang
Maybe so, but please don't post unsubstantive comments to HN. If you have
something thoughtful to say about such conflicts, or experience of your own to
share, that's great. Alternatively, it's fine to not post anything. But please
don't do the shallow internet thing here.

